# 2 Free Donkeys in Panhandle



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

Thought I would post this here incase someone close can use them. I will post the link and you will have to call him. He left his # on the link. Please don't respond to me, I have nothing to do with the animals. Just trying to help out.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/2-free-donkeys-374978/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Please be informed and aware before considering donkeys for guard animals.


----------



## Deeplines (Dec 7, 2013)

The donkeys are gone. wr thanks for posting what you did. I did a search on donkeys as guard animals. Learned a lot. 

I just didn't know where to put the post and heard they make noise to alert you to trouble so that's why I posted it here.


----------

